# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  zaštitne gaćice
jel mi može netko reći otprilike koliko mi komada zaštitnih treba?
nekako mi to još nije kliknulo u glavi, i da li su jednake kao i pelene, jedna veličina za sve?

i još nešto mi treba
mame šivalice, gdje ste kupile plastične drukere, ja sam pretražila pulu i labin nema ih nigdje....do rijeke mi je daleko da idem samo zbog toga  :Sad:  
jel mi može to koja od vas poslati? može i na pp....

----------


## Poslid

Ja imam dvoje zaštitne gaćice i to mi je dosta, a Kamarisove imaš po veličinama (3 mj, 6 mj, 12 mj...)

----------


## coccinella

što se tiče zaštitnih - meni su troje optimum. A plastične drukere niti ja nisam uspjela pronaći. Ima samo metalnih, a te ne bih stavljala.

----------


## wildflower

ja sam u jednoj trgovini nedavno vidjela traku s vec montiranim plasticnim drukerima. znas ono, po principu cicak trake - dupla traka, pri cemu su na jednoj traci montirani donji, a na drugoj gornji dijelovi drukera, pa umjesto da montiras drukere direktno na materijal, odrezes traku i nasijes dio trake tamo gdje treba stajati druker.
je li to trazis?
inace, ovo su bas onako mali drukercici.

----------

wildflower može i to, samo da stavim nekave drukere, a bed mi je stavljati metalne...
isto tako mi se ne isplati šivati sad pelene za ines(kao pampersova petica) pa za koji mjesec onda opet skroz male, kužiš?

----------

